
Vanilla–hide Mac menu bar icons for free - bauerd
http://matthewpalmer.net/vanilla/
======
neeksHN
Any particular reason this isn't FOSS? Seems like a nice alternative to
Bartender, but making it "free as in speech" rather than "free as in beer"
would make this much more attractive.

